

Shedskin - An experimental (restricted-Python)-to-C++ compiler - albertzeyer
https://code.google.com/p/shedskin/

======
albertzeyer
Another submission to the related blog: [http://shed-
skin.blogspot.de/](http://shed-skin.blogspot.de/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091193](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6091193)

I found out about the ShedSkin project in a comment of the PyPy.js
announcement
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6090041](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6090041)),
where someone got ShedSkin ported to Emscripten
([https://github.com/lukestanley/emscripten_shedskin_setup/](https://github.com/lukestanley/emscripten_shedskin_setup/)).

